# Kingdom Hearts Mafia [MAFIA WIN]



## Flora (Oct 1, 2010)

_Night begins to fall in the Realm of Darkness; a bit of a confusing fact, since when you think about it, it's pretty much always dark there. Regardless, everyone could sense the "night" approaching, and they all retreated to wherever the hell they were staying and settled down, waiting for the best time to act._

*The night is here, and all role PMs should have been received. 48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Flora (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: [Night One] Kingdom Hearts Mafia*

_The humans-turned-Heartless all woke up at the same time; a good thing, since the discussions were to start today. They wandered outside and found themselves in a huge clearing, with gallows hanging in the center. They quickly decided to use the clearing as the center of business, where they would have their discussions, and lynch the most suspicious person.

As they reached the center of the clearing, Zora uttered a startled cry; right at her feet was the body of Mawile, with a gaping hole in her chest.

_*Mawile has had her heart stolen: she was not Mafia.

You have twenty-four hours to decide on a person to lynch, or to abstain if you so desire. If a majority is reached beforehand, the day may end early.
*


----------



## [O] (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: [Day One] Kingdom Hearts Mafia*

Yay, my first game surviving past N1!

So, the only single-killing role is Xehanort, unless Mickey/Minnie healed a Hayner/Pence. That's not that likely, so I'm going to have to say it was a Xehanort kill. :-/ first day and everything, there's nothing else to say.


----------



## JackPK (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: [Day One] Kingdom Hearts Mafia*

Yeah, doesn't look like much else to say.

Shall we discuss whether we're going to randlynch or abstain today? 3 Mafia out of 12 remaining players is a 1-in-4 shot, so the randlynch would have terrible odds.


----------



## [O] (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: [Day One] Kingdom Hearts Mafia*

Don't forget Roxas; the odds could be 3/16 if Roxas is town, 4/16 if Roxas is Mafia.

Either way that makes randlynching worse, so if nobody comes up with anything, I guess we'll have to abstain.


----------



## Hiikaru (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: [Day One] Kingdom Hearts Mafia*

Right, as mentioned, presumably this is Xenahort's kill. The idea Pence or Hayner happened to get targeted _and_ someone healed Xenahort's target is simply too unlikely.

I guess Mawile could also have theoretically been Olette, but is that really even worth considering? I don't think it matters much either way; it still means he was an innocent. Pete's another potential dead role, but considering I've never seen a terrorist actually use their power, I think it's safe to say we mostly don't have to worry about him unless we try to get him lynched.

For once I'm actually not entirely certain about randomlynch. We have an awful chance of doing anything useful with it, and I can't even say my usual "well if you count all these other useless things!" because we don't have any extra innocents or the corrupt cops, just lovers.

Slim chance of information, good chance of destroying someone we might actually want.



> Don't forget Roxas; the odds could be 3/16 if Roxas is town, 4/16 if Roxas is Mafia.


But... we have thirteen people.

Additionally, since Pence and Hayner only have a small chance of revenge killing, the alien is probably inactive, so we could possibly add that to the count. But we won't know whether or not we've hit Pete or Riku, so it's not like we would even be getting information from them.

Lovers + Maleficent + Xenahort + Pete + Riku is 46%, but considering that we'll only get information for two of them, _and_ that lovers add to the innocent count...

Randomlynching is still an option, but is it worth it in this game? Will it be any more worth it tomorrow? Probably just one more innocent will die, and we'll have yet another chance of Riku being activated.

It's a bad chance, but it won't get better very quickly, so maybe we should pick someone and get it over with. Maybe.


----------



## [O] (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: [Day One] Kingdom Hearts Mafia*



Hiikaru said:


> But... we have thirteen people.


Oops, my math fail, I meant to say 3/13 or 4/13.

Also, as Hiikaru meantioned, since we have Riku who is almost certainly not activated, the odds of having a RL in favor of the town is 4/13 or 5/13.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: [Day One] Kingdom Hearts Mafia*

The thing is, what will waiting to randlynch do? It means we'd have more of a chance of hitting Mafia, but only because more innocents would have been killed off which is what randlynch would do anyway.

I don't know, maybe we can wait and see if someone just happens to slip up and say something suspicious...as far as I can tell we should only be expecting one kill every night, so we can say with a reasonable degree of certainty that Riku hasn't been activated and that's one less risk while lynching.


----------



## Hiikaru (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: [Day One] Kingdom Hearts Mafia*



[O] said:


> Oops, my math fail, I meant to say 3/13 or 4/13.


Technically twelve discounting Mawile (look at me going around correcting people and then not even counting the dead!). Not that it does _that_ much to improve the odds anyway.

Where did sixteen come from? Looking at the sign-up thread max number, perhaps?

I also forgot to mention, what power would Roxas have chosen? And what side? 

Scramble night actions
End night early (once)
Heal himself every other day
Steal someone from the discussion
50% avoid

I'd think most people would choose the Innocents side, since it's easier (kill off two or three guys instead of a minimum _ten_), but the power is really difficult. Can we get as many people in here as possible to try and figure out if he's taken Namine's power to put someone to sleep for a day? You guys don't necessarily have to say anything useful, you can just come in and say you're not sleeping. He could theoretically choose not to use this power, but why even pick something you're not going to bother using as often as possible?


----------



## Eifie (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: [Day One] Kingdom Hearts Mafia*

I _think_ we'd be informed if someone was sleeping. That's what I've seen in other games, anyway. Also, I don't think he gets to use his power on the first night, he can only choose it. Correct me if I'm wrong.

Also, I think the most useful one is:
Saїx: If Roxas picks this, each night he can pick one person to immobilize. This person’s night action will not occur.

Which you forgot on your list :P


----------



## Flora (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: [Day One] Kingdom Hearts Mafia*



Hiikaru said:


> Can we get as many people in here as possible to try and figure out if he's taken Namine's power to put someone to sleep for a day?


Ack, I guess I forgot to mention that, should Roxas choose Namine's ability, I'd let you guys know who was sleeping. If I don't mention anyone, then no one's sleeping. (oh, and besides, he can't use his power on the first night. *fails at moderation*)

EDIT: Ninja'd by Emerald Espeon, who was absolutely accurate. *tosses a cookie*


----------



## Flareth (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: [Day One] Kingdom Hearts Mafia*

I think we should abstain. We really don't have anything to go on.


----------



## JackPK (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: [Day One] Kingdom Hearts Mafia*



Hiikaru said:


> Right, as mentioned, presumably this is Xenahort's kill. The idea Pence or Hayner happened to get targeted _and_ someone healed Xenahort's target is simply too unlikely.


True. But since we're on the subject (well, not quite, but obliquely) and this has come up in several games recently, I'd like to hereby ask Flora whether or not the kill descriptions will reflect how the victim died? Not that it appears to make a difference here (hole in chest for heart to pop out probably means Xehanort), but just in case it will in the future.


----------



## Hiikaru (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: [Day One] Kingdom Hearts Mafia*



Emerald Espeon said:


> The thing is, what will waiting to randlynch do? It means we'd have more of a chance of hitting Mafia, but only because more innocents would have been killed off which is what randlynch would do anyway.


I guess that's correct. The mafia has zero chance of hitting Maleficent or Xenahort (Mafias can usually hit each other, but with only two of them, that's doubtful), whereas we have a slim chance. And if we hit innocents, well, that really just improves our chances of hitting the mafia next time.

Should we just use random.org or something? So far no one's being _really_ suspicious... Possibly just a random generation of people who haven't posted so far, since everyone seems to like that. We haven't been discussing this for very long so some people might be otherwise occupied, but then we at least have a potentially useless player dead instead of someone who is posting and trying to help.

Supposedly the mafia are generally the quiet ones, anyway.



Emerald Espeon said:


> Also, I think the most useful one is:
> Saїx: If Roxas picks this, each night he can pick one person to immobilize. This person’s night action will not occur.


Oh, whoops, totally missed that one. Why do you think it's the most useful? There's a power a lot like it in another mafia game I'm in and I've not yet been convinced of its usefulness. Since you don't know anyone else's roles, isn't it difficult to use effectively?

I've heard the idea to use it on random people and guess if they're mafia based on whether or not someone dies, but that's pretty inefficient, and you'd have to get lucky to block the mafia boss out of this many people.



			
				Espeon and Flora said:
			
		

> sleeping isn't a secret





			
				Espeon and Flora said:
			
		

> no power use on night one


Right. I guess that's one power we don't have to worry over, at least.


----------



## Flora (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: [Day One] Kingdom Hearts Mafia*



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> I'd like to hereby ask Flora whether or not the kill descriptions will reflect how the victim died? Not that it appears to make a difference here (hole in chest for heart to pop out probably means Xehanort), but just in case it will in the future.


Yupyupyup, it does.


----------



## JackPK (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: [Day One] Kingdom Hearts Mafia*



Flora and Ashes said:


> Yupyupyup, it does.


Goody!



Hiikaru said:


> I guess that's correct. The mafia has zero chance of hitting Maleficent or Xenahort (*Mafias can usually hit each other, but with only two of them, that's doubtful*), whereas we have a slim chance. And if we hit innocents, well, that really just improves our chances of hitting the mafia next time.


Don't the mafia know who each other are, and hence not kill each other in the night? I mean, that would be pretty derpy.



Hiikaru said:


> Should we just use random.org or something? So far no one's being _really_ suspicious... Possibly just a random generation of people who haven't posted so far, since everyone seems to like that. We haven't been discussing this for very long so some people might be otherwise occupied, but then we at least have a potentially useless player dead instead of someone who is posting and trying to help.
> 
> Supposedly the mafia are generally the quiet ones, anyway.


Sounds good, but rather than a random generation of everyone who hasn't posted (since some people honestly have few or sporadic computer hours in a day), how about a random generation of the people who are bandwagoning instead of actually discussing things? Has a chance of getting rid of a quiet mafia, and even if it doesn't get the mafia it'll get somebody who probably won't be very useful later on in the game. Plus it'll encourage people to talk more, which will make it more likely for a mafia member to mess up and bring attention to themself.


----------



## Hiikaru (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: [Day One] Kingdom Hearts Mafia*



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> Don't the mafia know who each other are, and hence not kill each other in the night? I mean, that would be pretty derpy.


Yes - I was thinking of how some mafias hit their own members to create chaos, but they're not very likely to even attempt that with only two roles instead of a leader and a bunch of useless follower guys.



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> Sounds good, but rather than a random generation of everyone who hasn't posted (since some people honestly have few or sporadic computer hours in a day), how about a random generation of the people who are bandwagoning instead of actually discussing things? Has a chance of getting rid of a quiet mafia, and even if it doesn't get the mafia it'll get somebody who probably won't be very useful later on in the game. Plus it'll encourage people to talk more, which will make it more likely for a mafia member to mess up and bring attention to themself.


I don't have a problem with that, although for now that group looks like it only includes Flareth. I guess [O] would be in second there, but he's participating some. 



> I think we should abstain. We really don't have anything to go on.


And Flareth isn't even actually voting to abstain, just considering it, which is sort of odd.

We might choose Flareth for now and possibly see how the rest of the discussion goes, although some people might not post at all if we're killing off members who aren't participating very much. Still, if they _want_ to post, they'll have to avoid bandwagoning or be added to the list of potential lynches.


----------



## Skylark (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: [Day One] Kingdom Hearts Mafia*



Hiikaru said:


> And Flareth isn't even actually voting to abstain, just considering it, which is sort of odd.


I don't actually find that odd. I've seen a couple of games where people started off discussing whether to abstain or not. It's not really odd. 

I find it odd that you are suggesting we lynch Flareth just because (s)he hasn't voted to abstain.

To Flora: If a lover dies, does the person the other lover targeted die immediately or on the next day?


----------



## Hiikaru (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: [Day One] Kingdom Hearts Mafia*



Skylark said:


> I don't actually find that odd. I've seen a couple of games where people started off discussing whether to abstain or not. It's not really odd.
> 
> I find it odd that you are suggesting we lynch Flareth just because (s)he hasn't voted to abstain.
> 
> To Flora: If a lover dies, does the person the other lover targeted die immediately or on the next day?


No, I'm suggesting we lynch Flareth because she's not really participating, as you can see if you look at the rest of the post. That she didn't vote is just an afterthought.

I'm not Flora, but it's generally immediately and it ought to still be if it wasn't specified. "Rise of the OC's" is an example where the other lover dies immediately.

(While I'm talking about it, that's also the game where I saw people talking about mafia killing mafia. If anyone was wondering.)


----------



## Skylark (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: [Day One] Kingdom Hearts Mafia*



Hiikaru said:


> No, I'm suggesting we lynch Flareth because she's not really participating, as you can see if you look at the rest of the post. That she didn't vote is just an afterthought.
> 
> I'm not Flora, but it's generally immediately and it ought to still be if it wasn't specified. "Rise of the OC's" is an example where the other lover dies immediately.
> 
> (While I'm talking about it, that's also the game where I saw people talking about mafia killing mafia. If anyone was wondering.)


We don't have that kind of lovers in this game. Or maybe what I'm referring to isn't called lovers. I'm referring to Hayner/Pence, the revenge kill thing. I'm wondering if the revenge kill is immediate or on the next day. I'm thinking it's the next day, but I'm not sure


----------



## Hiikaru (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: [Day One] Kingdom Hearts Mafia*



Skylark said:


> We don't have that kind of lovers in this game. Or maybe what I'm referring to isn't called lovers. I'm referring to Hayner/Pence, the revenge kill thing. I'm wondering if the revenge kill is immediate or on the next day. I'm thinking it's the next day, but I'm not sure


Oh, I see. Yeah, Hayner and Pence take on the role usually referred to as the Fishing Brothers. And we do have lovers; look for Kairi on the role list.

It ought to be immediately for the Fishing Brothers, too. I can't think of an example off the top of my head of when this actually happened, but people discuss it as an immediate thing.

Just what about the characters Hayner and Pence had you confusing them with lovers, though...? Even if you're new, you have to admit that's kind of a weird mistake. Is it just because they're a team, or what?


----------



## Skylark (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: [Day One] Kingdom Hearts Mafia*



Hiikaru said:


> Oh, I see. Yeah, Hayner and Pence take on the role usually referred to as the Fishing Brothers. And we do have lovers; look for Kairi on the role list.
> 
> It ought to be immediately for the Fishing Brothers, too. I can't think of an example off the top of my head of when this actually happened, but people discuss it as an immediate thing.
> 
> Just what about the characters Hayner and Pence had you confusing them with lovers, though...? Even if you're new, you have to admit that's kind of a weird mistake. Is it just because they're a team, or what?


Let's just say, whenever I previously encountered the fishing brothers before, I always thought it was like the lovers but a male-male lovers thing :sweatdrop:


----------



## Eifie (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: [Day One] Kingdom Hearts Mafia*

I think it's immediate when the other brother dies during the night.



Butterfree said:


> 5) If one of the fishing brothers is on the death queue at this point, the other fishing brother attacks his chosen target. That player is put on the death queue, unless it is the alien, in which case it is instead activated, or he was also targeted by a (single) doctor. If the targeted player is put on the death queue and has a lover, the other lover is put on the death queue as well.


Is there really much else to do on the first day other than bandwagon, though? There isn't too much to discuss. All there is to talk about is whether to abstain or to randlynch and once everything to say about those subjects has been said, all everyone else can do is go with one side or the other.


----------



## Hiikaru (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: [Day One] Kingdom Hearts Mafia*



Emerald Espeon said:


> There isn't too much to discuss. All there is to talk about is whether to abstain or to randlynch and once everything to say about those subjects has been said, all everyone else can do is go with one side or the other.


Oh, I suppose you're right. It's still best to try and discuss things in case there are clues and to try and get people to slip up, but you can only go on with no leads for so long.

Due to the lack of leads, I'm going to go with *Flareth* for now. It's day one and all, but as everyone's already said, we aren't going to get much more to work with tomorrow. We might as well do what we can while we can.


----------



## Flora (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: [Day One] Kingdom Hearts Mafia*



Skylark said:


> To Flora: If a lover dies, does the person the other lover targeted die immediately or on the next day?


If the lover or the person the lover targeted dies in the night or in the day, the remaining half dies immediately, unless they're asleep or something.

---

Suddenly, the sky sparkled, and Sephiroth descended, looking slightly annoyed. No one really knew why he was there, but he looked pretty pissed.

"IF YOU DON'T GET A MAJORITY VOTE FOR SOMEONE OR FOR ABSTAINING, I WILL RANDOMLY RUN ONE OF YOU THROUGH," he yelled, brandishing his very long and very pointy sword.

(oh, yeah, Sephiroth's the executioner. Why? Because. The gallows are there for suicide purposes.)


----------



## Flareth (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: [Day One] Kingdom Hearts Mafia*

*jumps*

I *ABSTAIN*!

*hides in corner*


----------



## JackPK (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: [Day One] Kingdom Hearts Mafia*

All that discussion (and even a nomination!) about Flareth and she doesn't even try to defend herself? Possibly naive Mafia, possibly not, but either way apparently not even going to _try_ contribute to the conversation. Plus we need a majority in the next four hours. I'll go with Hiikaru; let's lynch *Flareth*.


----------



## JackPK (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: [Day One] Kingdom Hearts Mafia*

I mean, "not even going to try *to* contribute". herp derp.


----------



## Flareth (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: [Day One] Kingdom Hearts Mafia*

I didn't see that you guys had some accusations about me. It was a stupid thing on my part for not actually abstaining that first time. And, I don't really participate on first days, because there is never really anything to go on.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: [Day One] Kingdom Hearts Mafia*

Hm. Not sure how Flareth really missed her name in bold, but I guess it's possible. But then again, I did advocate lynching someone today, so *Flareth*.


----------



## Hiikaru (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: [Day One] Kingdom Hearts Mafia*

It's not as if we were hiding it. We mentioned Flareth several times, in bold and otherwise, over the course of the discussion.



> I didn't see that you guys had some accusations about me. It was a stupid thing on my part for not actually abstaining that first time. And, I don't really participate on first days, because there is never really anything to go on.


Just when were you planning to participate? Tomorrow? The next day? When is there ever really enough to go on?

Even if you don't participate, shouldn't you at least skim? It was clear from the length and volume of the posts that we were talking about _something_, despite the lack of evidence.

Sort of odd, and I agree that lynching someone who doesn't really participate isn't the worst thing we could do, whether or not Flareth is mafia.


----------



## [O] (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: [Day One] Kingdom Hearts Mafia*

You guys are probably going to accuse me of bw, but honestly, everything's pretty much been said. imho Flareth is obvious Mafia, because she's honestly not even trying to defend herself, and instead just abstaining without providing a counterargument.

*Flareth*


----------



## Wargle (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: [Day One] Kingdom Hearts Mafia*

Oh hey. I missed the night because of a friends Sweet 16 until 5 this morning.

So yeah.

I hate bandwagoning. I'll post next day.

*Flareth*

((Yay Sephiroth! I <4 Sephy! But Jenovah is _waaaay_ better. PRAISE JENOVAH))

Edit was about my Sephiroth/Jenovah fanboying.


----------



## Flora (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: [Day One] Kingdom Hearts Mafia*

Sephiroth declared, "Five out of twelve is close enough to a majority for me!" The townspeople pushed Flareth forward as she stared wide-eyed at Sephie's hugely long sword. The town covered their eyes as Sephie stabbed her. Upon opening their eyes, they noticed that they probably made a huge mistake.

*Flareth has been stabbed by Sephiroth; she was not mafia.*

Sephiroth then added, "Make sure you send in your night actions, or they _will_ be randomized. If you don't think you'll be here in time to send it in, send it in advance."

*48 Hours for night actions.*


----------



## Flora (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: [Night Two] Kingdom Hearts Mafia*

*Extending the Night Phase an additional 24 hours because if I killed everyone who forgot their night action the game would be over.* And I really don't want to do a lot of randomizing.


----------



## Flora (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: [Night Two] Kingdom Hearts Mafia*

_The night finally ended, and those playing Xehanort's "game" entered the square. They looked down and saw yet another disturbing sight: poor Nemec had apparently had her heart stolen during the night.

_*Nemec has lost her heart: she was not Mafia.

*At this time, Sephiroth the Executioner appeared once again, this time intending to harangue the people.

"The only reason most of you are still alive is because this stupid game would have ended if I'd killed anyone who wasn't planning on doing anything. Instead, I slipped a good deal of you a glass of temporary-mind-control potion, so that you'd actually _do_ something. Oh, Jenova, what am I gonna do with you idiots?"

*24 hours for discussions, and please remember your night actions! If you're not gonna be here, send your night action in ahead of time!*


----------



## Wargle (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: [Day Two] Kingdom Hearts Mafia*

((YAY JENOVA REFERENCE YEEEEESSS))

Uhm. Yeah. Leads anyone? At all? We're absolutelu no where.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: [Day Two] Kingdom Hearts Mafia*

(Ahem no Hiikaru I wasn't one of the people who forgot their night actions :D)

I...don't really remember if we actually had any leads, but Zora of Termina, Manic Fame, St. Christopher and Patar haven't posted at all, unless I missed something.


----------



## RavenMarkku (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: [Day Two] Kingdom Hearts Mafia*



> Manic Fame


name-saying is my summoning call

Um, yeah, like, here. And from skimming the thread, it doesn't really look as if there's much to say. No leads, nothing.
Which really isn't that surprising considering it's only the second day. But meh.


----------



## Patar (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: [Day Two] Kingdom Hearts Mafia*

Derp. Me too. I was planning to post today. School and getting into good high schools are having me busy. Yeah. Really no leads right now. I'm going to school so I have a reason for not posting


----------



## JackPK (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: [Day Two] Kingdom Hearts Mafia*

Erm, so it looks like we're in basically the same situation knowledge-wise as we were last round, except instead of 3/12 of us being Mafia, now we know that 3/10 are. Slightly better randlynch odds, I suppose?


----------



## Hiikaru (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: [Day Two] Kingdom Hearts Mafia*

(Feeling so swamped. D: )

Ah, still no leads. This is presumably the mafia yet again, and so still no alien activation, which means we're still safe to lynch.

Since the odds are better today, and as people have said, there's really no good reason to wait to lynch people as the odds won't get astronomically better with only one person dying in the night, we really ought to lynch someone.

Nemec dying doesn't really mean anything; the night actions were randomized, after all. Which is kind of ridiculous; bad killer guys and healers, what is wrong with you? It takes maybe five minutes if you're super indecisive. Don't you want to win, bad guys? Don't you want to heal people, healers?

Since the people with night actions are all or mostly all inactive, I think we should definitely consider hitting someone inactive.

Patar and Manic Fame bothered to come in here upon being mentioned, so you would think they would have bothered to send their night actions in with a _seventy-two hour deadline_ (seriously, what the heck, people who didn't send night actions?).

Therefore, I'm drawing suspicion to Zora of Termina, who is consistently inactive in other recent mafia games and mysteriously absent in this one in particular. She has admitted in other threads to losing interest and being busy with some project.

She could be a healer or someone else who is otherwise on our side, but guys, do we need healers who aren't going to send in night actions with _seventy-two hour deadlines?_ I think the answer is probably not?

Actually since I neglected to post until the end of the day because I suck and got busy and am sort of sick (but I didn't have a problem with night actions!), I'm going to *nominate Zora* instead of just talking about it, but if people have something to say about it before the end of the day, I'm probably willing to reconsider. Manic and Patar only popped in here to say  they're around, yes, but you'd think taking a couple minutes to post would be about as easy as taking a couple minutes to send in night actions.



> (Ahem no Hiikaru I wasn't one of the people who forgot their night actions :D)


I was going to say "I'd suspect Espeon except she already said on the guestbook that she had all her night actions up to date." but you beat me to mentioning it! D:

Also, as night actions were randomized, presumably Roxas does not have sleep? I'm going to assume he doesn't have sleep. Also _maybe_ the fact that Flora complained so much about the randomizing means Roxas didn't scramble, but he also could have just not sent in a scramble and Flora decided to count that as doing nothing at all.


----------



## Hiikaru (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: [Day Two] Kingdom Hearts Mafia*

Oh and here's a point I totally neglected to address that I only remembered after posting:

It's true that the actions of the healers were randomized tonight if they didn't send them in, but do remember that Flora was planning to _kill_ people who didn't get their night actions if it hadn't been so many of them that the game would end. Even if everyone gets up to speed tomorrow night, which is pretty unlikely if they can't manage to do anything within a seventy-two hour deadline period, someone who is so inactive could still end up dying due to inactivity. The healers may not always be randomized. 

(And even if they are, a random healer is unfortunately not as helpful as one who is paying attention)


----------



## Flora (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: [Day Two] Kingdom Hearts Mafia*



Hiikaru said:


> Flora was planning to _kill_ people who didn't get their night actions if it hadn't been so many of them that the game would end.


Okay, confession time: I wasn't _really_ going to. My point was "what the hell people only one of you with night actions sent them in." I was only intending to randomize them.


----------



## Hiikaru (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: [Day Two] Kingdom Hearts Mafia*



Flora and Ashes said:


> Okay, confession time: I wasn't _really_ going to. My point was "what the hell people only one of you with night actions sent them in." I was only intending to randomize them.


Oh! I see.

Well, that makes it just slightly less useful to kill someone inactive, but it was only an afterthought anyway and we still probably don't need someone who won't do anything with their night actions, so I'm sticking with my nomination.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: [Day Two] Kingdom Hearts Mafia*

Nominating me, huh?
Well.

*I blow up Hiikaru.*
Vengeance is a bitch, isn't it? >3


----------



## Flora (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: [Day Two] Kingdom Hearts Mafia*

_Zora pulled a grenade out of...God-knows-where, really. She tackled Hiikaru to the ground and detonated the bomb, killing him and herself in the process. The crowd was too shocked to do anything, and they began to walk away - all but one of them._

_As they were walking away a horrified Patar began shouting at the others to turn around.  Somehow, during the few minutes that they hadn't been looking, Jack_the_PumpkinKing had hung himself. Well, at least they knew what the gallows were for..._

*Zora of Termina has bombed herself; she was Pete (obviously)*
*Hiikaru has been bombed; he was not Mafia*
*Jack_thePumpkinKing has killed himself; he was not Mafia*

*Sephiroth is pissed; he secretly wanted the two of them to win.*

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Flora (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: [Day Two] Kingdom Hearts Mafia*

The narrator then realized that she had somewhere to be when the day phase was scheduled to begin.

*The deadline for night actions has been extended by twenty-four hours; thus, the day phase will start at approximately 7:00 EST on October 10, 2010.*


----------



## Flora (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: [Day Two] Kingdom Hearts Mafia*

_The night finally ended; not that anyone noticed since the narrator forgot to turn the sun off. Oops. Apparently the mafia took notice of this, since no one was dead.

_*No one has died because the narrator is a freaking idiot. 24 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Wargle (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: [Day Three] Kingdom Hearts Mafia*

Umm, Need we do anything since FloraFail?


----------



## Patar (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: [Day Three] Kingdom Hearts Mafia*

...Not much really to say.


----------



## Flora (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: [Day Three] Kingdom Hearts Mafia*

In case you were wondering, I _did_ randomize, it just happened that the Mafia kill failed.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: [Day Three] Kingdom Hearts Mafia*

Hm. So we could have had a lucky healer, roleblocker or activated alien.

I think we need to get lynching...and hope the alien isn't activated, I guess. We have a 4/7 chance of hitting Mafia or the alien if Roxas chose their side (assuming the alien isn't already dead), 3/7 otherwise. If Roxas chose Mafia, it looks like we'll be outnumbered after tonight if we lynch the wrong person...anyone happen to have any leads?


----------



## Flora (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: [Day Three] Kingdom Hearts Mafia*

_The narrator decided that they probably wouldn't get any leads; she finally decided to turn the sun off and let the poor villagers sleep._

*No one has been lynched; 48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Flora (Oct 30, 2010)

*Re: [Night Four] Kingdom Hearts Mafia*

_The sun rose after forever; apparently the narrator had been distracted by her sparkly best friend and had forgotten all about this until the dead started clamoring.

The villagers looked around and noticed Patar dead.

_*Patar is dead; he was not Mafia.

24 hours for discussion and also send in your night actions when the night phase falls or you will die.
*


----------



## Eifie (Oct 30, 2010)

*Re: [Day Four] Kingdom Hearts Mafia*

So we've got two Mafia, three if Roxas chose Mafia, out of six people. I think we should get lynching...I have no ideas as to who, though.

EDIT: Did everyone...forget about this game? D:


----------



## Eifie (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: [Day Four] Kingdom Hearts Mafia*

:( Well, if everyone is really actually not planning to talk at all, I can pick a random lynch and try to kill off the Mafia all by myself and have control over the whole game! Muahahahaha

Okay, how about...*Skylark*.


----------



## Flora (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: [Day Four] Kingdom Hearts Mafia*

_The narrator, at this point, had seriously given up, at least until Emerald Espeon, God bless her, shoved forward Skylark. The remaining townspeople turned away, and, one Sephie had run Skylark through, turned around to find...oh, they had the wrong person._ 

_At this, the Mafia concluded that they had very little chance of failure, so they revealed themselves and took everyone's hearts.

...Jeez, Sora, that was one horrible nightmare._ 

*THE MAFIA WON, GUYS. WAY TO FAIL.

Honors go to Emerald Espeon for sending in her night action every night without fail, annoyance goes to Zora for KILLING OFF THE ALIEN/LOVER TEAM come on Zora.

Roles will be posted soon.
*


----------



## Hiikaru (Nov 3, 2010)

I am so sad that I died so early on. I don't feel too bad for myself because Zora probably would have exploded me anyway because she's super mean, but awwwww. :(

Emerald Espeon! Sorry for leaving you alone and good job keeping up with everything by yourself! I read everything that was posted ever when it came up but there was nothing I could do about it.

I think me and Espeon and Jack should get like a billion points for being the most active even though the mafia won.

As if no one figured it out already, I was the alien! I was going to destroy all of you. I am so sad now.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Nov 3, 2010)

Let's face it. Hiikaru did the same to me. Vengeance is a bitch. :3


----------



## Flora (Nov 3, 2010)

ROLES:

Xehanort - St. Christopher (who...repeatedly failed at night actions I mean come on)
Maleficent - Manic Fame (also failed, though tbh I never reminded him)
MAFIA ALIGNED ROXAS - [O] (Demyx role)
Pete - Zora (um duh)

Ansem - Nemec
Kairi - Jack
Mickey - Emerald Espeon (I freaking love you, just saying)
Minnie - Flareth
Hayner - Mawile 
Pence - Skylark (EE healed Zora first night, so revenge kill failed)
Sora - Hidan (who chose to lynch-kill Chris EVERY. SINGLE. NIGHT. and failed)
Olette - Patar

Riku - Hiikaru (lover-fied by Jack, I swore to God I legit wanted those two to win)

I'd love to show you guys your night actions, but half of them were randomized and I didn't save them. Way to fail.


----------



## Hiikaru (Nov 3, 2010)

Zora of Termina said:


> Let's face it. Hiikaru did the same to me. Vengeance is a bitch. :3


Yeah but that was after the big mafia reveal and then we won right after! You didn't have to sit there for weeks on end going "aw man no one is even playing that game." :(

Awwwww, how could Zora get healed? That's super sad. 



> Sora - Hidan (who chose to lynch-kill Chris EVERY. SINGLE. NIGHT. and failed)


O_o


----------



## .... (Nov 3, 2010)

You should do this again~


----------



## Flora (Nov 3, 2010)

Probably will; probably gonna end up fixing the roles because this ended up so confusing


----------



## Eifie (Nov 3, 2010)

...Lol I fail. Immensely. Why why why did the Mafia happen to be everyone except the two people I was choosing between to randomly lynch D: I should have picked Brock and at least gotten one Mafia killed...

I thought I healed Brock the first night but hahahahahah that means it's technically my fault the game went inactive because otherwise Hiikaru and Jack wouldn't have died!


----------



## Wargle (Nov 4, 2010)

Emerald Espeon said:


> ...Lol I fail. Immensely. Why why why did the Mafia happen to be everyone except the two people I was choosing between to randomly lynch D: I should have picked Brock and at least gotten one Mafia killed...
> 
> I thought I healed Brock the first night but hahahahahah that means it's technically my fault the game went inactive because otherwise Hiikaru and Jack wouldn't have died!


What? Killing me would give you a mafia kill? OH I GET IT. lol.

Meaness, lynching me to kill Xenahort


----------

